# Arcadia or Exo-Terra?



## alexsaunders1991 (Feb 23, 2011)

I currently use an exo terra 10% UV tube for my tortoises (sulcata and leopard) and for my bosc monitor. I see a lot of people using arcadia. 

What is different about the 2 and which one do people suggest?


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

We are trying where possible to persuade our customers to move over to Arcadia; they are a long standing UK based business with a fantastic range of products and for the cost conscious as competitively priced if not better priced than there competitors.

We are endorsing this currently by switching over our own lighting to arcadia. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Basically arcadia bulbs give out high level uv for a full 12 months whereas exo terra bulbs last about 4-6 months.

Most people are switching to the arcadia T5 systems which require a T5 HO electronic controller. These bulbs give out lots more light and uv which would be perfect for your tortoises. they basically give out the same uv as a mercury vapour bulb all along the uv tube giving a better more natural photo-gradient.

No matter what you got for (T8 or T5) the arcadia bulbs have been proven to last the longest. Their customer service and advice is spot on too.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Bradley said:


> Basically arcadia bulbs give out high level uv for a full 12 months whereas exo terra bulbs last about 4-6 months.
> 
> Most people are switching to the arcadia T5 systems which require a T5 HO electronic controller. These bulbs give out lots more light and uv which would be perfect for your tortoises. they basically give out the same uv as a mercury vapour bulb all along the uv tube giving a better more natural photo-gradient.
> 
> No matter what you got for (T8 or T5) the arcadia bulbs have been proven to last the longest. Their customer service and advice is spot on too.


yep if you need uv go arcadia have a t5 slimline luminaire what is a good bit of kit but come a 12% bulbs but i need a 6% so messages arcadia and there sent one to the shop i was geting it for whit the 6% bulb in there customer service is spot on :no1:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

If I can be of any help please let me know.

You can however read a huge amount on our free educational website. Link below.

John.


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

Iv always liked exo terra equipment and will usually favor it over any other brand, however I have found that its electrical division has always been lacking. They have some good ideas but iv always found the build quality to be poor. Combine that with the fact the bulbs are quite expencive and some exo canopies need up to 4 bulbs and need to be replaced after 6 months if they havnt blown before then, they can prove to be very costly. 
Iv found arcaidia conopies to well built, bulbs last a reasonable amount of time and are good value for money. plus it's a uk company, can't go wrong really.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

have a nightmare with my exo hood, its temperamental at best, one slight knock and it turns off and you end up faffing for half an hour with the tubes to try and get em to make the circuit. went and bought an arcadia canopy instead


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

Just put my arcadia canopy on today. So much cooler that an exo in terms of heat and looks sweet. Added 12 month bulb change and the reminder you can set is also awesome.


----------



## alexsaunders1991 (Feb 23, 2011)

If I do change to arcadia tubes will I need to change to holder as well. or would I just need to purchase the tubes?


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

alexsaunders1991 said:


> If I do change to arcadia tubes will I need to change to holder as well. or would I just need to purchase the tubes?


They will fit a standard T8 fitting that any exo terra bulb can fit into so you should just need the tube if going for T8 lighting.

For the new T5 lighting you would need a HO electronic controller to power them.


----------

